# hidden valley,rathdrum,wicklow



## asabrush (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi all,just a heads up for anyone heading to Wicklow,Hidden valley campsite has undergone a facelift since we were last there,brand new wc n shower,laundry block( fantastic veiw over the river as you wash up). Its a great site for kids,safe swimming in river,a wee boat lake with row boats and kayaks. Only thing we weren't too happy about last weekend was a huge amount of football shirt Dubs around the place,part from that had a great time.The site is owned by the same family as River valley in Redcross just down the road.
Hoping to take off for the weekend tom evening,anyone got any suggestions of sites within 2hrs of Dublin I could try? 
Ta Rossco


----------



## aido (May 17, 2005)

*post subject*

Why not try Ferrybank in Wexford very near the town with a playground on site and swimming pool nearby.

Hope to go there tomorrow myself. 

Aido


----------



## asabrush (Mar 3, 2008)

thanks aido,I think if I went that close to Roslare I'd be too upset knowing I wasn't getting on a ferry  only 5 more weeks to go though then I'm on one :lol:


----------



## jams101 (Dec 22, 2006)

What about Camac Valley?

No only joking....Rostrevor, Northern Ireland on the north shore for Carlingford lough is a good spot, in a nice parkland setting with mournes just there and a few nice pubs in the village.....two parks for the kids, I have none but they look newish...


----------



## asabrush (Mar 3, 2008)

thanks jams101, we were there 2 weeks ago,lovely countryside all round the lough,found agreat spot down by a fantastic beach near cranfield point,loads of cars and4x4s on the beach though which was a touch hairy at times.Its getting late to go anywhere now so think might just head up to Portrane beach for a picnic,still looking for good local sites for Dublin for future trips,thanks,Rossco


----------

